# Who\&#039;s ready to pick some Chanterelles :-)



## kc rm hunter

Chanterelles


----------



## vibrantenergies

Seen any yet?

It seems too early still...


----------



## kc rm hunter

Not yet,I am hoping for a great season since last year was almost nill here in the KC region due to the drought.I found my first of the few last year on june the 11th  So you are right....a few weeks to go....!!!!!!!


----------



## vibrantenergies

Last year was pitiful here too, too dry. I didn't find more than two or three tiny ones in spots where there are usually tons. Hopefully they catch up this year!


----------



## jetcar

Can't wait. Found a big (probably 5#) Chicken of the woods the other day and that nice bright color reminded me of Chanterelles...


----------



## kc rm hunter

I think(and hope) it will be a killer summer shroom season....all the mushrooms that got stifled by the heat and drought last year will be eager to reproduce,and will surely pump out a BUNCH


----------



## vibrantenergies

I'm with you KC! That seems to be the case with morels this year, so other shrooms should be plentiful! Last summer was practically fungus-free around here! I found a few purple russulas a few days ago, so they're all definitely eager to pop out


----------



## jetcar

Helped harvest a 15# flush of oysters from a single tree a couple nights ago. This really does seem to be a great year for mushrooms!


----------



## veronica

I think chanterelles will be up in about 10 days if it warms up a bit.Ive been wrong before though lol


----------



## kc rm hunter

Sounds about right to me Veronica,I'll buy it! What region are you from???? I expect some reports from southern Mo. any day....although the nights have been a little cool lately!!!!! LOL


----------



## veronica

I am near the western edge of the north part of south eastern Missouri KC RM HUNTER. Have you ever been down this way to hunt before?


----------



## veronica

Seriously --I hunt and foray anywhere from west of Ava , to the southern Tri--lakes , and as far north as Iconium, and no farther east than Delawaretown . Lets say I cover a lot of places as a rule

Happy picking!


----------



## kc rm hunter

Hey Veronica,that first place you mentioned sounds familiar,lol.Your hunting grounds are way south of me,however I will keep an eye out when I am down in the Stockton Lake region next week....Crappie with sauteed Chants sounds pretty dang good


----------



## veronica

I've been to some campgrounds around Stockton Lake in the summertime, and it's easy walking through the woods for the most part. A good field guide might come in handy , because you never know what might pop up in those woods. It couldn't hurt for sure. 
Some Craterellus might be up!!
Good luck!!


----------



## mushroomsarah

So I'm new to this, but very excited to try and find some Chanterelles for the first time. Are they as illusive as morels? I understand they like moist, steamy weather. Do they prefer a certain tree type like morels seem to? I'm in the St. Louis area and any help would be much appreciated! I've never seen one in real life before and I'm hoping to have a little better luck than I did this year finding morels. (Many days in the woods, total for the season 12 morels.)


----------



## kc rm hunter

Thanks veronica  and good luck to you!!! Mushroomsarah there are alot of Chanterelles in the Stl. Louis region....I can see the frustration on you face,lol. Go to your local state and city parks and look by streams in hardwood/oak forest for Chanterelles,they are yellow and don't have true gills.Look at several examples and make sure you have the right mushrooms with the ridges that run down the stem a little ways.The season hasn't started yet so check the boards to see when they start flushing in your area


----------



## pedro

KC some of the gang have been posting on face book. Lets hope the rain continues and the chanterelles follow.


----------



## veronica

I usually see lots of red Russula's and Lactarins volemus around good Chanterelle habitat, if you see one you will usually find the other with some perseverance.


----------



## kc rm hunter

Yes,and here is another indicator that is pretty accurate as far as timing goes.......a good friend from Nixa is the person who told me this and a lot of other great pointers as far as mushrooms go!! 
It's the Butterfly Weed....it's pretty too!!!!


----------



## kc rm hunter

Yeah Pedro,I'm ready...good luck and I hope it's a good year in your woods


----------



## missourishroommate

I'm ready! 

Good luck ShroomMates!
Mitch


----------



## vibrantenergies

KC - 

So, blooming butterfly weed is a sign the chanterelles are up? Do you know any other of nature's signals for summer shrooms? 

Should be any day now! It's been wetter than it has been for a while here. Warmer temps coming soon should make 'em pop!


----------



## kc rm hunter

I'll bet ya a nickel that this hot weather will make a Chanterelle flush in a couple of days vibrantenergies. I saw green-gills in the lawns this morning and the weeping widow mushroom next to the Oaks in the back yard.I'll bet the wild black Rasberries will be ripe very soon as well,I guess I should check them before the birds do


----------



## morelmasters

If anyone is looking to sell fresh chanterelles please email [email protected] or call Jason @ 608-732-2175. It's shaping up to be a great season! Good luck to all.

Thank you,
Jason
Morelmasters


----------



## msquared

I just found the first of the season for me in Georgia yesterday, but the caps were about the size of a dime and I left them to grow. Could have brought in 4-5 lbs of oysters, but I find them boring. Last year I picked first poundage on May 30. It's going to be a late year.


----------



## vibrantenergies

I'm with you KC - so no bet 

I noticed the low-dewberries are about to be ready for picking, so summer is just about here! 

I have found a few huge green-spored lepiotas (is that the green gill you speak of, KC?) but they were all shredded up by turtles! I thought it was squirrels at first until I found a box turtle happily munching away in the middle of some shredded shroom debris. 

msquared - Congrats on your Georgia find! Was May 30 the first poundage last year in Georgia, or are you a Missourian? I know last year was early for plants and fungus alike, I think this year has been more typical, if not a tad late. 

I wonder why there are no oysters in my neck of the woods! ;(


----------



## msquared

Vibrant- I live in GA. I have friends who forage in MO and OH, and it seems that GA is usually around 2 weeks earlier than you guys. I am going back out this Friday, hoping they will be popping by then. To find oysters, pay close attention to fallen hardwood trees. I find a lot of oysters on them. Dead standing trees also.


----------



## kc rm hunter

Good luck to you Mitch and msquared and V.e.'s!! Vibranteneries I was talking about the Chlorophyllum molybdites,not the Green-spored Lep.!!!!!!LOL (jk) 
I did check the wild black rasberries and they weren't as far along as I expected???? It may be longer than I'd expected....but I swear with this heat I'd expect them with the next rain :-/.......maybe,if not after that!!!LOL


----------



## vibrantenergies

HAHA.... Thanks for the latin name, KC 

I'm going to check a raspberry patch near my house today to see of they are close. The chants are definitely close! Your last couple of sentences sound like all us shroom hunters when we're trying to figure out if it's time yet! 

Msquared - Thanks for the tip! Let us know when those chants are poppin' in your 'hood!


----------



## missourishroommate

Thanks KC...my back is starting to hurt due to lack of bending..I must remedy that! I am however a Chanty newbie and will be scrounging for all tips I can get...


----------



## veronica

Butterfly weed seems to be blooming out nicely in my area. I think proper rain, heat , and humidity needed to make it do so is also favorable for summer mushroom's , including chanterelles. Another indicator which is just now barely showing up are some wild day lily's. 

All that is needed now is a good soak-er or 2 to get things going . I have seen a few nice polypore's and Pluteus cervinus lately and some misc. Russula's,


----------



## vibrantenergies

Veronica - Have you eaten any russulas? I know most of them are edible, but are they EATable? 

You're right about the moisture. This is no time for the rain to stop!


----------



## veronica

Vibrantenergies--Some are edible or eatable. You may do a field taste test on them and check to make sure . 

If you taste a tiny piece and spit it out, and it's sweet-tasting, you have a choice (and most likely) edible species. If it's tasteless, it's not worth bothering with. If you feel like you've bitten into a hot pepper, it's a poisonous species which would probably cause you to puke your guts out!!

For the most part Russula's are hell to ID with 100 percent accuracy , and there are very many different strains of them. To make matters more confusing one strain may be quite variable in appearance even in the same grouping. Weather , temperature, sunlight and wind would be the reason for that. And most are susceptible to maggots and fly larvae within 48 hours after they pop---another reason to perhaps just enjoy their beauty and not worry about consuming them


----------



## dark_star88

i'm pretty sure i just found some baby ones!


----------



## jason b_

Chanterelles are easy to see and find. Is nature that's gonna get ya , ticks , snakes , etc. First we have more than one species of chants here, reds and yellows, two different yellows and a type of yellow foot but you should have experience with that one, and then black trumpets. Some locals have spots that are off the hook but they are public property and open for grabs .....We are lucky to have lots of conservation areas here. 8-O


----------



## vibrantenergies

Veronica - Thanks for the Russula info! I've found a couple green-cracked ones and they're in the fridge awaiting more finds. I found a large patch of red chanties, but they're all incredibly tiny! Has anyone ever found some big enough to eat? I'm sure the smooths are going to be out any day (maybe today with the cool rain last night - haven't went outside yet). Dark star, you're in my immediate area and you found some babies, so they're on the way! I found some tiny gem-studded puffballstoo, so they will flush really soon also. I like them! I also found a nice,big fish milky yesterday, but it was a little damaged and too buggy. Man those things just POUR out the "milk"! My kids were wowed!

Happy hunting everyone! The variety and amounts this year are going to be the stuff of story telling legend....


----------



## kc rm hunter

I was always curious about the Red Russies but a seasoned hunter told me to leave then alone so I have,sounds like Veronica has been around the "mushroom block" a few times and knows her stuff 
As far as the Stockton Lake report.....we(my son and I) did end up catching a few big Crappie and one keeper Walleye,but found no fresh Edible mushrooms except the Corals that I left.We did leave right before the bad storm rolled in Saturday(thank goodness). We were able to find a few wild edibles though......


And here's a few mushrooms we saw...



The Chanterelles should be here any time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vibrantenergies

Thanks for the pics and update KC!

I have spotted some cool fungus the past few days. More fish milkies and a HUGE Agaricus, some green-cracked russulas, and also a really bizarre puffball-type shroom in my hastas! What's the simplest way to post pics here? Photobucket?


----------



## kc rm hunter

That's what I use vibrantenergies ,and thanks....look forward to seeing some of your pics!!! 
Still no Chanterelles here,supposed to see some 90's soon so that should do the trick!!!!!!! 
HAPPY SHROOMIN!!!!
Oh we did find this down south too 
I just can't help myself...lookin fer dem rocks...


----------



## jack

KC RM HUNTER

How'd you enjoy the 3rd. picture ( Grifola umbellate ) Those taste better then G.frondosa, to me !


----------



## kc rm hunter

So that's what that was Jack!!LOL,thought it was a cauliflower mushroom at first but didn't take a lot of pics or time with it because it was full of bugs and on it's way out.I noticed later that it wadn't no Cauliflower(I have seen the cauliflower but never picked one).....LOL....thanks for the info Jack!!!!!!!!


----------



## veronica

Grifola umbellate ?? I would have never thought to find one this time of year
Not to mention that I figured they did not even grow in this area!!
Its at the top of my wish list BTW


----------



## vibrantenergies

I thought I'd post a few picks of some interesting recent finds. Enjoy!

Here's a magnificent huge Agaricus button. It looked like a puffball baby, but it spread out and had gills! It was impeded by rocks and grass, so it grew weird and didn't reach its full potential size.



Here's a nice pair of Russula cyanoxantha. I have been finding several of these around my place, but they are always wormy even when I find them at 6 AM and they weren't there the evening before! I'll taste some eventually I suppose!



I have found a few nice Russula virescens buttons, but not enough to make a meal.



Here are the tiny red Chanterelles I mentioned before. They have grown a little since this pic, but not much! Has anyone ever eaten these? Do they get bigger?



This freaky fungus came out one day in my hastas! I brought in mulch from outside my land (I usually don't) last year, and I guess there were spores in it! Does anyone know what this is? It dried out by the next day. It looks like a weird cake or something! The red dot was sticky and looked like jelly filling oozing out!


----------



## veronica

Fuligo septica- It sometimes produces a red metabolite from the breakdown of fungal tissue
http://waynesword.palomar.edu/slime1.htm

I have eaten the tiny red chanties and they are a bit peppery, but safe


----------



## vibrantenergies

Amazing! The one I found is so petite and symmetrical compared to photos I'm finding, but that's definitely it! It looks like a little pastry or something! The common name is "dog-vomit slime mold" . Yum!!

Nice ID, Veronica!

If I can round up enough, I'll try the tiny chants soon!


----------



## pedro

Here what Dr. Kuo has to say about the Russula family.

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/russula.html


----------



## veronica

I actually find a lot of the small round vomit patches on logs, but usually don't get to see the red spot . That's pretty cool .


----------



## veronica

The slime molds are pretty interesting, I used to have a connection with a guy from Arkansas that was an expert on the subject. He taught me a few things for sure! His internet handle was Slimeball lol
Hers a nice link
http://englishrussia.com/2008/09/23/slime-molds/


----------



## vibrantenergies

Pedro - Thanks for that link. Kuo is cool, I always enjoy his take on mushrooms.

Veronica - After studying a bit, I have seen the vomit mold before, but the shape of the one I found along with the red goo-stuff made it look quite unique! Thanks for the link above - those are some incredible pics! I love taking shots of tiny little creatures or parts of plants or fungi! The world of the slime mold is incredible!


----------



## vibrantenergies

First find for this year! These were near a small pond under a big oak at a friend's house yesterday. They were bug eaten and dried out from the hot sun, but good sized. I told him to keep an eye on that spot for me 




I also found a new-to-me bolete, the Black Velvet Bolete, Tylopilus alboater. It is delicious raw, so I can't wait to taste it cooked! I thought it was going to be putrid for sure with the black staining action, but definitely not! I peeled the pores off in the field, so they're gone in the photo.


----------



## mushroomsarah

Hi All, 
KC Mushroom, Vibrantenergies, and everyone else, I'm new to chanterelle hunting and have really been doing my homework trying to look at hundreds of pics of chanterelles vs jack-o-lanterns vs anything I could possible mistake for a chanterelle. Decided to actually go looking for some and THINK I might have been successful? Below are picks of my finds. I THINK they are little chants as well as a couple cinnabar chants. Any thoughts? Found in mixed oak/hickory forest alongside an ephermiral creek that has been less ephermeral than usual with all the rain we've had this year. I would really apprciate any advice! I am very a much a novice at chants and will absolutely not try any mushroom I'm not 100% sure about (actually I won't really eat any of them because I'm not a mushroom fan, but friends and family are mushroom lovers). I am a MOMs member and also hope to get a hold of someone in the St. Louis area I could actually physically show them to, just to be safe. Super excited if I found the right thing! Thanks in advance! I just love how nice everyone is on this site, esp. to a beginner!


<a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a> <a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a> <a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a> <a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## mushroomsarah

Hold on, the pictures didn't show up! (also I forgot to spell check before I posted, very sorry!!!) Pics to follow, I hope :-/


----------



## kc rm hunter

Congrats Mushroomsarah! Did you try photobucket....and the HTML code? 
Great pics V.E. and great links Pedro and Veronica !!!


----------



## mushroomsarah

//i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t581/mckgbee/IMG_0588_zpsf42c1ee7.jpg[/IMG]//i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t581/mckgbee/IMG_0588_zpsf42c1ee7.jpg[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## mushroomsarah

Testing.....
&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a> <a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## mushroomsarah

Oooo, I figured it out! 

Okay top and bottom of the yellow "chants"
<a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a> <a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a> 

top and bottom of the "cinnabar chants"
<a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a> <a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a> 

Discuss ;-)


----------



## mushroomsarah

Dang it!!! One last time! 

yellow "chants"? &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a> &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a> 

"cinnabar chants?"
&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a> &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## mushroomsarah

Finally! Although I have no idea why it posted two copies of each photo...


----------



## missourishroommate

Very nice Sarah! Was this by chance in NW MO? (hopeful suggestion...)


----------



## mushroomsarah

Shroom Mate, are they chants? Am I right? I'm in the St. Louis Area, but am from NW Missouri originally, little town in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Old Elm

Identification please? Found a batch of these down by the lake today, front yard right in my lawn around the hickory &amp; white oaks. Can't seem to ID them with my shroom book positively. Thanks'


----------



## kc rm hunter

Looks like a type of Amanita to me OldElm......very toxic possibilities!!!!!!


----------



## kc rm hunter

Those are Chanterelles Mushroomsarah!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!
I knew all along you could find some 
I would have bet a nickel they would have came after the rain last night but it didn't rain ...and I ain't got a nickel!!!!


----------



## veronica

Could be Amanita flavorubens or similar because yours is more brown in color. The answer would surely be here at this very special Amanita site. Not the easiest to navigate but covers a lot of territory 

http://www.amanitaceae.org/?About+Amanitaceae

http://www.amanitaceae.org/?Amanita%20flavorubens


----------



## mushroomsarah

KC, yippee!!!! I'm so excited! Success!!! It rained like crazy in St. Louis last night and it turns out I have a dozen growing in my front yard, who knew?! I've got to mushroom hunting bug back! Thanks so much for helping me out!


----------



## missourishroommate

Sorry to leave you hangin' yesterday Sarah! Enjoy your Chants!


----------



## kc rm hunter

finally got some rain,now maybe some of them little yeller mushrooms will finally come up............. :roll:


----------



## missourishroommate

I'm ready KC! I will definitely be in the woods this weekend!

Good luck ShroomMates!
Mitch


----------



## kc rm hunter

Found 1


----------



## scott c

I was out Wednesday KC RM Hunter and saw a dozen decimated preemies, heading south here in Ohio Sunday where a buddy has been watching some develop nicely where there has been a bit more rain up here in Ohio. All the best buddy!


----------



## vibrantenergies

Alright, KC!!

We had almost three inches of rain night before last, so they should be popping up today or very soon! 

The "babies" I found about a week ago never grew any larger, they are now shriveled and dried! I thought chanties grew a bit every day, as morels are supposed to? Also, tiny red chants I've been watching never grew either! 

I found two milkies yesterday that keyed out as voluminous latex milkies, but they didn't smell like fish ever, and the latex didn't stain at all, much less brown! Has anyone found these before?

I had another big agaricus come up in my yard and this time I got to eat it (with a few scrambled eggs).It was amazing! I've never been interested in the agaricus clan due to the boring bisporus in stores, but this tasted WAY better! I hope more pop up 

Keep posting pics, everyone! They're great!


----------



## kc rm hunter

Hey good to hear from ya Scotty!! Hope you guys find some good ones over in Ohio!!!
@vibrantenergies,we have a Lactarious species up here that sounds similar.....the L. hygrophoroides,
I have found it to be one of my favorites,it doesn't stain much and no fishy smell.
The only drawback is that they are pretty small and it takes a few,but mix them in with some Lobsters or Chanterelles
and make a basketfull from one loop in the woods  These really taste good!!


----------



## kc rm hunter

Oh BTW,that fourth pic is a different Lactarious by the looks of the gills and such,LOL.....be careful!!!!!!!


----------



## jack

The 2nd & 3rd pictures looks like Lactarius volemus. Did it smell a little like fish or seafood ?


----------



## kc rm hunter

Yeah Jack I don't think either of these stained or smelled.The fourth pic IS the L. hygro. I was referring to I believe,now that I'm thinking about it.It has been so dry these last couple of years the opportunities have been scarce.....thanks Jack!!!! 
But researching it is clear that the L. hygros have the decurrent gills....


----------



## scott c

Nice find KC RM Hunter and a new one for me to watch out for.


----------



## vibrantenergies

KC - That's definitely the one I found! I used Mushrooms Demystified to key it out, and I came up with the same species you show there. The brown staining and fishy smell is weird, but I've always heard the fishies were delish, so I'm glad to have found a milky that is almost identical but without those two features!

I'm glad we're keeping this thread so informative even though morel season is long gone.


----------



## missourishroommate

Hey all, well I got on the board today with about 1.5 lbs of fresh KC MO Chanterelles!!

Won't be long and we'll be slayin' em!

Good luck ShroomMates!
Mitch


----------



## vibrantenergies

Nice haul, Mitch!!

I better get out and look harder!


----------



## kc rm hunter

Wow Mitch!!!
I found some in the neighbors yard.....and some old man of the woods too! Diced them all up together and a little butter-sautee action with an egg on top!Was a great lunch! The Old man is such an ugly mushroom....especially when it stains,but pretty tasty!!!!!


----------



## vibrantenergies

Nice KC!!

I have yet to try the Old Man. Do you remove the pores or leave them? That looks like it made for a delicious lunch! All those mycophobes out there don't know what they're missing.

I'm going to try and get in the woods today, hopefully it will be productive.


----------



## kc rm hunter

Thanks vibrantenergies,I just dice up the whole mushroom....must be fresh(harder to tell with these mushrooms,they all look old)......you will know though.Good luck out there!!!!!


----------



## missourishroommate

Thanks vibrantenergies, I'm hoping that there are alot more come Thursday morning! Should be a nice meal on the fourth! 

Good luck ShroomMates!
Mitch


----------



## mushroomsarah

Found about a pound on chanterelles on Sunday, but left at least twice that many in the woods because they were very mushy. The stems weren't firm, like they should be and the mushrooms would almost fall apart if handled too much. They weren't very big so I don't think they were too 
old. Too much rain? Is that even possible?


----------



## scott c

@mushroomsarah, I noticed the same thing in one woods Sunday here in Ohio, yet in another south of me earlier they were firm and growing, very strange indeed.


----------



## scott c

Nice finds KC RM Hunter and Mitch BTW.


----------



## vibrantenergies

Nice sarah! It's a whole different ballgame chanterelle hunting, eh? I hope that squishy stem syndrome stays out of my patches! I've got buttons galore coming up, I hope they'll mature safely and end up in my pan! I found a few at a friend's house recently which were dried out and even buggy, which I haven't witnessed with chants very much. The ones I have around my place are Smooth Chanterelles so there are no gills to hide in, maybe that's why they are usually bug-free? A pound is a good find. Were they growing in moss? Almost every patch I've ever found was ion or near a nice soft moss patch. What does your BF think of chants vs. morels flavor-wise? Just curious. And I think you said you're not a mushroom eater, but try to give each new species a taste - you'll be impressed at the huge variance in flavor, I think!

Good luck, all, and do a rain dance!


----------



## kc rm hunter

Yep,had to leave these the worms done too much damage...shoulda been there right after they came up!!!!!
Squishy stems are no good!!!


----------



## mushroomsarah

Hi Vibrantenergies! Happy 4th!!! I am going out this morning with the BF and sister on a little hunt because they want to see what all the fuss is about  You are right, chanterelle hunting is a whole different ballgame. First of all, I've actually found some which makes it much more fun. The ones I've found so far haven't been in overly moss areas, but certainly there have been moss patches around. I will be keeping my eye out for moss now though. The BF really likes the chanterelles! He says he didn't get to try enough morels to make a good comparison (epic fail on my part). You're right, I'm not a mushroom fan, but I want to be. I always try all the mushrooms I find (the edible ones that is). I actually kind of like the chanterelles, they aren't bad. So far we've only had them cooked with a little butter and garlic. Hoping to find some more and try some of the recipes I have! 
Good luck with all your little buttons, I hope they grow up big and strong and delicious!


----------



## shroominsara

I sure hope we get some rain soon, my woods are dry and mushroomless  But I'm glad to hear that all of you are finding some


----------



## vibrantenergies

ShroominSara - It really needs to rain here as well!! It seems to have dried up right when rain was needed the most! Most of my decent-sized chanterelle spots had tons of little buttons, but then the rain went away and now a lot of them have dried up! It's a real bummer, but I know there's plenty of water on the way, right?


----------



## shroominsara

Yes vibrantenergies, hopefully there is lots of rain on the way! It would be a shame if things dried up like last year  
On a brighter note, I did find a black staining polypore today. A new one for me, so we'll see how it tastes.


----------



## mushroomsarah

Hello mushroom friends! Have a question about this mushrooms identification. I keyed this guy out with Mushrooms Demystified and I THINK I have some Lactarius hygrophoroides. Found in mixed hardwoods, mostly oak/hickory, on the ground, spore print white. Latex remains white. Found several in my chanterelle patch. Any thoughts? Lets see if I can get the pictures to show up this time! &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a> &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## kc rm hunter

That's exactly what I would say it is Mushroomsarah , I would take a spore print too...should be white.These are very tasty and can be found in groups(enough to to something with).
Listed as "choice" in NAS field guide


----------



## kc rm hunter

OK ,I see now you already got a white spore print! Sorry didn't see that first go-round,yeah those look good,the other day I was going to look at a nice place I 've found them before but stumbled onto PURPLE PAINT!!! The land is for sale by the bank but apparently they have had a problem with mushroom poaching!!!!!!LOL
I'd be fillin my basket with those Mushroomsarah!!! But don't be puttin no dirty stemed shrooms in that basket!!!!!


----------



## jason b_

Hey K C , does Jason from Nixa as he would say ever get on the board anymore , He is a great field hunter I recall him and you chatted a lot years ago. Sara leave those stems in the woods :mrgreen:


----------



## kc rm hunter

Hey Jason B!!! Jason is a great field hunter and taught me a lot over the years,
especially when I was new to the "other mushrooms".And as far as growing too,he has a lot of experience(a great friend).
I have not seen him post here in a while but you never know.
Right now it has dried up around here with 100+ temps yesterday......until
it rains a significant amout I don't expect to see much in my area.
There has benn some small storms east,west,and south of me for the past few days,
Who knows!?!?


----------



## shroominsara

Lol Jason B., probably good advice, but mushrooms have been pretty rare the last couple weeks and I had to try it once just to see what it was like. It actually wasn't too bad, but definitely won't make my top ten list either


----------



## jason b_

Sara I was joking around ,,you'll find out they end up mostly wormy (larvae) and the dirt spreads to your choice picks and makes it aggravating . I like to bring 2 baskets for different species a belt or two wrapped around the handles can be slung over your back for a extra basket and its nice to have when you come across more than twenty lbs of chants or mixed stuff . I even bring a bag for wood ear cause its medicine and good in soups or baked with pork.


----------



## jason b_

K.C. Jason and I used to take turns being Jason years ago and sometimes we would indicate the Jason .LOL I'm not sure who started it but we had fun teaching and some people were so arrogant and acted like bad asses we especially J our knowledge together was lifting. So it was fun for us it seems like things are way different from the old format of postings. I also posted as MOLDY BOY .Moldy Boy was bad . So we got a lot of rain in St Charles county but i'm not hunting until next week I missed morel season. My girlfriend found enough white pore chicken to fill up 2 picnic tables and you know i'm creditable. I told her where to go and bam perfect timing that was late may early June. We dried, ate some and sold some. I seen they are getting lobsters in Ohio already, I wish I could go visit my family in northeast Ohio, but cant now . Hope you guys get rain and let it rain for days. Take it shroomy 8-O


----------



## shroominsara

Jason, don't worry I took it as a joke  The one I found was pretty fresh and I just took the soft outer edges, so it wasn't real buggy. I've only been seriously hunting mushrooms for the last two years and so far haven't found enough at one time to need two baskets, but hopefully I will this year! On another subject, I have yet to add lobster mushrooms to my list of finds and I was hoping some of you that have a lot more experience than I do would be willing to give me some tips. Whatever info anyone would be willing to impart would be appreciated :-D


----------



## jason b_

Lobsters like short leaf pine forests (Pinus esculata)? in Missouri . I've only found a broken one before. Steve from the mushroom club brought to Sulard market, some real nice ones a few years ago that looked better than the ones I seen from the pacific northwest and I think he said he got them in Illinois from a different host . I think they have habitat problems here. They hate people and my basket.


----------



## veronica

I find Lobsters in a pine and oak mix wood. Some near pine and some near oak.
Since the host mushroom is "considered "to be "either a short stalked Russula or Lactarius piperatus" one might find them just about anywhere in my opinion. But my findings seem to show up year after year so once you get a patch it will be "yours" for a while. I have had best results in August and September here .


----------



## pedro

http://mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/field-guide/chanterelles 

http://mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/field-guide/lobster-mushroom


----------



## kc rm hunter

Now that it has had time to soak in I remember you Jason B...lol.Yep ,in St.Charles County,and ya don't hunt rocks  
Good to hear from you! Sorry my memory is bad....but like you say things got pretty nasty on the board literally,guess some peeps don't care for it whe every one on the board is having such a good time!!!! 
Wish we had the rain you guys have out there in St. Louie......kinda pissed about it!!! LOL :-D


----------



## shroominsara

Thanks for the tips everybody!


----------



## kc rm hunter

Oh,except you have dug in a few overhangs.....is that correct Jason B? am I remembering right or thinking of someone else.And there was a James A. that lived there in that area too.He is now on the east coast commercial picking for a foraging company I believe  
and how about Ahistory.......yep I ended up going to JC and mushroom hunting with him with Camoshroomer!!!!!!
All great guys!!!


----------



## jason b_

K.C. the rain wasn't enough, hope you guys get rain 4 your farms gardens and mushroom spots. We need 4 days rain. I found a point sticking out of a groundhog hole in Hocking co. OH. and a spear point on a tractor trail in Athens , OH during class 17 years ago. Found some cool stuff back home south of South Bend IN. and N.E. OH. on family farms but I haven't found much in Missouri only broken stuff, since I moved here I guess my hatchet is bloody, too busy looking 4 mushrooms,but I haven't been in the forest for ,3 months(its taken a chunk out of my soul). I cant wait to get down and smell mother earth next to some chanterelles this week im back into the wild; finally free. I do feel flint napping is a art and the stuff should be found before broken by bulldozer, plow, bike, a.t.v. keep on trucking that's how I feel


----------



## jason b_

Ahistory hes cool I think he may have been part of the Columbia MOMS chapter that started not sure .He and that reminds me (HOW ABOUT THEM HEDGEHOGS) I didn't find one last fall ,thought it would be real good . I got some good spots for um too. A lot of hens but no HOGs :evil:


----------



## kc rm hunter

Cool Jason B,I look forward to seeing some of your finds and your comments on this board,GOOD LUCK!!!
and GOOD LUCK Mushroomsara and Shroomin sarah,Veronica,Pedro,Mitch,Superpicker,and all you other shroomin fanatics


----------



## shroominsara

Thanks KC, same to you! It's still dry as a bone here, but I did find a nice fresh little chicken today, so that will help my mushroom blues for a while. lol


----------



## jason b_

Went to a area today where I know right were to look , they are baby's Chantys and some 2 inchers I took pics Ill check // learn how to post pics . I filled about half my basket 3 lbs maybe.The humidity is getting um started but some places under the Honey suckle are real small and some are hiding under the leaves and yea some areas are just dry. I'll be back later gotta go deliver Chinese (part time 2nd job and food habit)Honey suckle Oak / Hickory spots 4 chantys . K.C. gotta green chert spear point from OH. You would like to see .


----------



## kc rm hunter

The weather sucks,I found a little baby Chant button in a crack in my back yard....wish it rain! At this point it would probably take two good rains to get a good flush going.I have a Bi-colored spot that could produce ....if it would just rain! Jason B I remember now that you work for a Chinese restraunt,it is all slowly coming back,lol.I would love to see this spearpoint you speak of .............good luck shroomers and shroomerettes!!!!! 
....oh and shroommates


----------



## missourishroommate

Key KC, I am really chompin' at the bit with this Chant season...I'm about ready for a road trip. Seeing what is happening in GA and other areas is killing me. 

Good luck to you!

Mitch


----------



## kc rm hunter

I HEAR YA Shroomate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RAIN DANCE PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## kc rm hunter

.................................still no rain.........................


----------



## scott c

KC RM Hunter, it sounds like you have had it rough like last year in Ohio. I feel for you and would gladly share buddy but they don't transport well. Maybe other species will make up for them down your way or maybe a late fruit. They were being found in Ohio in October after the drought broke last year.


----------



## vibrantenergies

After a dry month or so, we are finally getting some rain! I found a HUGE Amanita virosa yesterday, and also a few big lycoperdon puffballs. I hope a few more spring out today! Has anyone here eaten them before? I sauteed a small amount a few years back and they were like eating sliced marshmallows that tasted like mushrooms! I hope to gather a few more so I can try breading and frying, which is how they are supposedly supposed to be cooked. I'll post pics later just because there have been so few fungal fruitings lately  The chanterelles in my patches keep popping out and drying up and turning black before they get big enough to harvest! I like Scott's optimism though, and I hope these recent storms will be enough for a decent flush.

Good luck all!


----------



## pedro

http://www.livescience.com/38333-lonestar-ticks-cause-heartland-virus.html?utm_source=feedburner&amp;utm_medium=feed&amp;utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Livesciencecom+%28LiveScience.com+Science+Headline+Feed%29


----------



## kc rm hunter

Thanks Scotty,surely it will rain again...we have several chances in the next few days 
Glad you are at least finding some mushrooms vibrantenergies!
A great link Pedro,it seems the tick can carry several different diseases,and they all overlap Missouri .But we don't have a high occurrance as far as numbers of illnesses compared to other states.
Also data may be misleading because of the number of people that don't get diagnosed properly or 
in people that don't display enough symptoms or severe enough symptoms to get reported.
I don't usually spray and hate DEET.But I know there are alot of other natural alternatives out there
that I will have to try.I got several bites when arrowhead hunting a couple of months ago that still itch!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scott c

KC RM Hunter, have you found any cool artifacts lately? My buddy beat me to a nice banner stone a few weeks ago, darn it. Permethrin treated clothes have kept me tick free for year. I did chiggers around my ankles the other day when it was too hot for boots gathering oysters. Here is a snippet from an article on this wonderful product: 
Permethrin-containing products that are approved for human use are manufactured by Coulston labs, and can be found under labels such as Duranon, Permanone, and Congo Creek Tick Spray. A 0.5 % veterinary permethrin product can be found in most feed stores and horse supply shops as a horse tick repellent. The veterinary products tend to cost about half the price per ounce as the human-use product.

The Minnesota Insect-Borne Disease Education Council conducted a field test in Jay Cook State Park in northern Minnesota, and found that the permethrin products outperformed the DEET-containing tick repellents. A shoe was sprayed with Duranon (0.5% permethrin). Three weeks later, it was tested against a recently sprayed shoe using Deep Woods Off (35 % DEET). Ticks that made contact with the Duranon-sprayed shoe immediately rolled up and dropped off. Ticks on the soaking-wet DEET saturated shoe continued to crawl unimpaired.


----------



## kc rm hunter

Hey Scott thanks,I have heard of the Permethrin and plan on getting some....thanks for the info!!!!!
No good artifacts here lately,a bannerstone is one of the nicest artifacts a person can find in my opinion!!
And Ohio is about the best place to find one I understand....they have some beautiful banded slate in your state!!!!!!


----------



## scott c

Flint ridge chert is our state stone, if you ever get a chance to come up, I will gladly show you around the state park and I have contacts with private land owners where I can gather the gorgeous flint free by the bucket full nearby. There also 2 knap ins there and is quite an experience. The banner stones are rare but every once ina while you walk the right row in a field. We were on our way on our way between woods when my rock hound buddy looked down and said "banner stone", as I dove for it  Banded slate is everywhere as you mentioned wih a few geodes and other goodies thrown in depending on the part of state, moraine, etc.


----------



## kc rm hunter

Sounds cool Scotty...and I appreciate the offer for sure


----------



## mushroomsarah

Headed to the woods today in St. Louis area, it rained a bit here on Friday and it's so gorgeous outside I had to take a peek. Ground is definitely dry. However, the bit of rain we got caused several chant buttons to pop. Calling for rain on here on Wed. I think, hoping that helps the little guys grow! I would love another round of picking!


----------



## kc rm hunter

Good luck Mushroomsarah!! With the 2 tenths we got thurs-friday a few small Chants appeared in my side yard.Today we are supposed to get some good rains.......there maybe still hope.
I want at least enough for one more omlette


----------



## jetcar

Lobsters are out there - found a fairly nice flush of them (4# or so) on Sunday in the KC area. These were almost certainly Lactarius Piperatus before they got bodysnatched by the lobster fungus - there were tons of lactarius in that same spot two weeks ago, and some of them kept their lactarius shape. 

No luck with the chanterelles yet. The spots where I saw small ones beginning to form never actually produced anything.


----------



## veronica

Cantharellus are up, and ready to pick. And its about damn time. 
Could this weather be any more confusing?? 
I think not!!

Happy Hunting to all


----------



## mushroomsarah

Got a small mess yesterday, enough for an omelet (of which I actually ate about half, big step for me!). Still several babies, also found a few big guys that were too far gone, how did I miss those last week??? Also found a berkley's polypore. Young, not too tough anyone ever tried them? If so, is it good, how did you prepare it?


----------



## scott c

Mushroomsarah, boil it for an hour an hour to make it less tough, then fry it or use it with other dishes, not bad once past the leathery stage, same holds for black stainers when young. Boiling first is the key and you can use the stock fo other dishes. Greetings from Ohio.


----------



## vibrantenergies

I had a blast this past week at a Native Craft Camp in Shannon County. The woods were a real fungal paradise! I spent as much time in the woods as I did teaching my students! I was amazed at the number and size of the chanterelles there! I ended up gathering about twenty pounds of HUGE chants! There were also a ton of other interesting fungus all around. Some of the biggest fungus I've ever seen all in one area! There were a few boletes that were nearly volleyball sized! I know the red pore and bruising blue rules for boletes, but I also know there are some edible ones that have one of these characteristics. Has anyone eaten a brick red bolete with bright yellow pores that bruises blue when cut? I tasted a nibble and it wasn't bitter. They were so abundant and I was tempted to try one, but I held back! I didn't take my camera into the woods, but I will post a few pics of what I took home, which is maybe a quarter of what I found over the week. There were a few big patches of cinnabar chants that I threw in the mix - they added some nice color and actually tasted as good as their huge yellow-orange cousins!


----------



## veronica

Boletus sensibilis probably if they bruised quickly to a dark blue. Or Boletus Bi-color if it was lighter blue and not so quick to bruise. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boletus_bicolor

I have consumed both and the latter is an excelent edible. . The sensibilus is not a poison mushroom in my opinion, just one to try cautiously at first. I always restrain from over consumption of them just to be safe .

The B. sensibilus tend to be more numerous and scattered in my woods and seem to always be chewed on by critters. They have a longer pore's , soft flesh , and can get quite large.
The Bi-colors seem to come up closer to oaks and in small groupings . They are easily distinguished by their very thin yellow pore surface, inward -curled margin, and dense (or hard) flesh.


----------



## veronica

http://mushroom-collecting.com/mushroombicolor.html

http://www.pamushrooms.org/boletaceae-boletus.php


----------



## vibrantenergies

Thnaks for the bolete info V! I think I have been finding both of those shrooms in similar places! From the sites you posted, I gather the stem of Bicolor is more red than yellow and the opposite is true for sensibilis. I found some that were huge and bug eaten, and that sounds more like sensibilis. Most of them stained really dark blue and really fast, but tended to fade to a brownish after a short while. I guess I'll just wait until some fellow mycophile can show me the difference in person!


----------



## veronica

The super thin pore surface and hard flesh of the cap and especially the stem is the key to bi-colors. The color of the stipe can vary, and there's even a mostly yellow version . So color is not a solid factor in Identification of them

Good luck!


----------



## shroominsara

Finally got a couple inches of rain and the fungus is poppin! I found a small patch of smooth chanterelles today, mostly in little clusters of 2-4. Previously, I'd only found the chants with ridges and usually single or 2 together on a stem and was just curious if it's a common occurrence for the smooth ones to be more closely grouped together than the others? Happy Hunting!


----------



## vibrantenergies

Sara - I have noticed the tendency for the smooth chants to grow in pairs or small clusters as well, especially when there has been abundant moisture and they are growing to large sizes, like they are right now. I have found smooths mixed with ridged, and I think the two may intergrade, since I often find smooths with convoluted shallow ridges right next to perfectly smooth specimens.I was worried earlier this summer because the chants were not popping when expected, but they were just late this year like everything else, including morels. I guess they were waiting for the torrential rain! The fungus is incredibly abundant right now, and every trip into the woods yields several fun species to observe. The bitter boletes coming up in my woods are absolutely enormous! I wish they were porcini  !!

Alslo, Veronica, thanks for the additional bicolor info! I think I know the difference now, but most of the yellow pored boletes seem to have been replaced by the huge bitter boletes now! I found a patch of edible corals last week along with a big cluster of ringless honeys, both of which I have never seen so early, but I was further south than I usually hunt. I found my first indigo milky yesterday - what a super cool shroom! Fascinating!

A few more weeks and the huge clusters of delish honeys will be everywhere, along with blewits, corals, and hens and chicks! Woo-hoo!!


----------



## veronica

I to have encountered about a million bitter's.
99 percent are Tylopilus felleus a very photogenic mushroom indeed


----------



## vibrantenergies

It's funny, when I first hit the woods and start to see those big fat boletes, I always taste a little chunk in hopes it will be magically not bitter - but I always end up grimacing and spitting profusely wishing I had something strong tasting to erase the bitterness.


----------



## scott c

Tylopilus badiceps has an all white pore surface, all white flesh and pores when cut, slowly turning brownish where damaged and is sweet when you nibble. A great edible out of those 99% T. alboater is difficult to see, the smokey bolete is delicious, another reason to look in between those all those bitters. Here in Ohio this year I have found B. Hortonii, Lilacs, Gilled boletes and Chestnuts all mixed in with those that make you pucker. You finally got some rain, "show me" some shrooms LOL. :-?


----------



## kc rm hunter

I got next to ziltch...pissed off and MAD about it (Texas Hippie Coalition)


----------



## scott c

Great tune KC RM Hunter, but sorry to hear you got missed buddy. You may need to relocate some if feasible. Didn't get much at home but the wildlife areas sure did, 3 plus up here which is what counts.


----------



## kc rm hunter

LOL,thanks Scotty,if Veronica would share some of her spots I'd be relocating right now 
and vibrantenegies is teamin up with shroominsara and cornering the market!!! :-D
Actually I'm glad someone is finding mushrooms and I enjoy hearing some success stories and love the pics


----------



## vibrantenergies

Found a few more pounds of chants yesterday! I'm not trying to rub it in, I swear! 

This rain is incredible! I hope it continues (maybe a little less torrential, though) for the fall!


----------



## kc rm hunter

Oh sure vibrantenergies


----------



## jetcar

Wow! I've only found 3 small chanterelles this year - these posts are making me a little bit envious!

Nice timing on the badiceps posts... I found bunches of them (small, young, crisp, without worm damage) the other day. Their taste when fresh wasn't too bad, but I found enough that drying them seemed like a better option. Here's hoping they're delicious when dried/cooked...


----------



## vibrantenergies

So do the badiceps egt as big as the bitters? I keep finding two or three species of HUGE (a foot across, a few of them!) boletes, but each taste is always bitter! I did find one dark staining one and I thought that was different than the bitters I find, but it had a slight bitterness to it as well. Maybe it was the bitter from the previous taste still lingering in my mouth and ruining the next taste? 

I love this forum and all the helpful info gathered from all you collectors. It's nice to have an info source of human beings rather than my pile of books! 

Jetcar and KCRM - I hope you guys still find a flush of chants out there somewhere! I found a pile in a Rolla public park's small patch of trees the other day, and I did NOT expect that! All these huge ones I'm finding are the Smooth Chanterelle, and I have found very few regular chants with ridges. I have found them scattered all around, on hillsides a lot, and along small washes that run down those hillsides. Good luck!!


----------



## kc rm hunter

Thanks vibrantenergies!! I did get some small flushes in my yard after that BIG 2 tenths of rain we had a few days back.......I gibbed em to my brother cause he fixed my home AC unit,now shroomless but my house is nice and cool
...and the Mrs. KC RM Hunter is happy and that's worth any mushroom on the planet!!!LOL.... :-D


----------



## shroominsara

Well vibrantenergies is definitely at the head of the pack on chanterelles. I've only found small ones and mostly the ridged variety, which I don't like as well as the smooth because the ridges usually catch a lot of dirt :-| On a different subject, parasol mushrooms are out! I've only found two so far and each of those was growing alone, in the grass, in a cattle pasture. I found my first one last year and it was really tasty. I would be happy to hear any tips about them. :-D Hope rain and mushrooms come your way soon KC RM.


----------



## scott c

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/tylopilus_badiceps.html They are generally no where near the size of your 3 main bitters, though they all must start somewhere. The key is white pore surface and white meat in the cap, pore surface and stem. Your bitters will typically will have a flesh or pink pore surface once you slice them. Also on T. Badiceps, the shape of the cap is just somewhat different and colored differently so as you appraoch after nailing a few, you won't even have to try to guess. Almost always a qouge or crack the length of the stem is present and bugs leave them alone unlike some of the other desirable boletes such as B. hortonii, B. frostii and the lovely and delicious Lilac bolete.


----------



## veronica

The parasols I find favor parks, picknic area's, and walking paths. They seem to have a relationship with ants perhaps. Anyway's I love to eat them and they are pretty easy to ID with 100 percent accuracy. So thats good news to hear 

Thanks


----------



## jetcar

Finally found some Chanterelles a few days ago - a little over half a cooler full of them. Just east of Kansas City - more than just a few hundred miles east... more specifically in Western PA! 

The only time I've really found them here in Missouri was at the end of July or so. Is it getting to be too late here now, or can we expect another flush or two?


----------



## vibrantenergies

Jetcar - This has been a banner year for my area in Missouri. I have been finding large amounts with every walk in the woods! The last few days have produced very few fresh ones though, and I think the season is over! On another note, I found some huge coral shrooms yesterday (way early?!!) and fried them up last night!


----------



## vibrantenergies

Here are the results of my final haul (most likely) of chanterelles for the year! About half of what I'm finding now are too old and gross to collect. 





I found six edible species within a couple hundred yards of my front door yesterday morning! 

We had some yellow jackets make a hive under a huge rock and there was an Old Man of the Woods growing right next to them! It is in the lower right part of the pic, and the hive after the rock was moved is at the top of the pic. Cool stuff!



I found a good amount of coral, or deer-antler, mushrooms yesterday morning, the earliest I've ever heard of them being found around here! They were growing in a line and there were some really big ones, along with some that were old and dried up already! The weather this summer has been downright freakish!


----------



## jetcar

Very nice haul indeed - it sure is fun to throw a few species into the bag! Do you enjoy eating those coral mushrooms? I've seen more of them than I ever have this year, but have yet to pick any of them.

Went out yesterday and found some very small fresh chanterelles not too far out of KC, and of course plenty that have been gnawed on for weeks by worms and snails. If we get another rain in the next couple of days there might be one more good flush. Fingers crossed!


----------



## kc rm hunter

Great shrooms VE's,and what type maters......beefmasters???


----------



## kc rm hunter

Oh and watch out those yellerjackets can sting several times apiece.....and they DO pack a punch,my brother and I used to mess with them :-/
........the bumble bees had our respect though!!


----------



## vibrantenergies

jetcar - just pick them fresh and I've only battered and fried them, but they are awesome that way! It's tough to find any info about eating them in any books, but they are a local delicacy that I've watched people in my area eat my whole life. The pale colored, crown-tipped corals are the ones to look for, and the only ones I'm positive are edible! You have to get them fresh, as they shrivel up quick!

KC - almost spot-on with the 'maters! Arkansas Traveler, which is an old heirloom variety that is pretty similar to the "beefy" varieties so many grow, but they are higher acidity, which I love. Nothing like some wild mushrooms and homegrown 'maters!!

I tried my first indigo milky scrambled eggs last night, and I fell in love. Rich and firm, and a little went a long way!

I respect the yellowjackets, for sure! This nest was right by my front door, so I had to take it out! I didn't realize they built paper nests under the ground! I've been swarmed by them a few times, even while shroom hunting!

Found some purple gilled laccarias the past few days - that means the fall shrooms are coming soon! Woo hoo! Hopefully you'll get some rain, KC!


----------



## kcsauce

Are Chantrelles still popping in KCMO?????


----------



## kcsauce

I am going out tomorrow morning and I am going to look in my Morel spots...and some new spots...


----------



## veronica

Mushrooms are at a standstill in my area's


----------



## vibrantenergies

After the most prolific Summer month ever, my area seems to have come to a standstill as well. I did find a decent patch of Fish Milkies two days ago and enjoyed them sauteed up in some butter! I think all we need is a rainstorm or two and we're into the Fall shrooms, and I hope they're as abundant as the Summer ones!


----------



## veronica

Its time to start looking for polypores IMO. A little humidity is all they will need to grow after the early August monsoons .
I would guess that sulphushelf, hericiums, and Reishi will soon appear. 

I have been wrong before though.


----------



## shroominsara

I didn't really expect to find anything when I went out yesterday, but ringless honey mushrooms have popped up everywhere! The bad thing is that even the fresh ones are infested with worms.


----------



## vibrantenergies

I have yet to ever find any Chicken of the Woods or Hericiums! Any tips?

The ringless honeys are coming up thick! I haven't noticed many worms though, so keep looking Sara! A friend had a half grocery bag full in his yard growing from stumps a few days ago.The regular honeys, a much more worthwhile shroom to harvest IMO, are usually right behind them!


----------

